# المنتدى منتدى الكابلات Cables Section قسم منتجات (DITS Production)  Universal universal test mode cable

## mohamed73



----------


## تامرعزب

جميل بجد تسلم ايددددددددددددددك

----------


## yassinovio

شكرا جزيلا كابل رائع يغنيك عن عدة كابلات بالنسبة للمحترفين ٍPerfect
WebRep 
[IMG]chrome://wrc/skin/png/line-dark-horizontal.png[/IMG]&#201;valuation globale
[IMG]chrome://wrc/skin/png/line-dark-horizontal.png[/IMG] 
<img id="wrccat_shopping" height="30" width="30"><img id="wrccat_social" height="30" width="30"><img id="wrccat_news" height="30" width="30"><img id="wrccat_it" height="30" width="30"><img id="wrccat_corporate" height="30" width="30">
<img id="wrccat_pornography" height="30" width="30"><img id="wrccat_violence" height="30" width="30"><img id="wrccat_gambling" height="30" width="30"><img id="wrccat_drugs" height="30" width="30"><img id="wrccat_illegal" height="30" width="30">
[IMG]chrome://wrc/skin/png/line-dark-horizontal.png[/IMG]

----------

